# Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people



## jreaux (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a 2 year old Sandpiper (Forest River) Stevens Mobile home lafayette Vendor, we evacuated for hurricane Gustave and my son with his ( Forest River) Cardinal also 2 years old caught a blow out 60 mile from home while he was having the tire replaced and surveying all the damage it caused I decided to have a closer look at my tires, And was I disappointed to say the least, every tire was cracked around rims edge 360 degrees, we replaced all 4 tires and contacted the dealership and the disappointment got worst no one we spoke to about tire replacement or re imbursment really cared to help us get the word out about this or the fact that my family was placed in danger with these defective tires, ( those aren't our tires) is all we've gotten so far. I was placed in this same situation with a Newmar trailer and Goodyear tires and after some help in rv forums we found there had been a recall made but no public announcement was ever made and I feel that this situation is the same thing so I'm posting the DOT numbers so all can know your family may be in danger as well and I would appreciate any help on discovering who these tires were distributed by besides the other answer we get ( Chinese), DOT H80R, LT235/85R16 Highway Trooper. CAUTION FELLOW RVer'S


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Wow! That's one big runon sentence! Very hard to read and get any information out of it. There's only TWO periods in the whole thing and one is at the end. My old high school grammar teacher would have shot me if I had ever done that!

Folks, some semblance of proper English will help you get your message out even if this is an informal forum.

Thanks for the information, Jeff, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## jreaux (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

I agree there Clodhopper but being new to the forum didn't want to get the message cut short because of punctuations. Glad to be here and trying to get some information to innocent folks out there who's vacation could be disrupted by a hospital stay or a funeral.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people



_*"didn't want to get the message cut short because of punctuations."*_

I'm not quite sure just what this is about either? I can tell you that the tire brand you mention is one made in China and it has a very poor reputation. I can also tell you that Forest River has a reputation that ranges from extremely poor in this forum to poor at best on any forum that I follow. It would seem to me that you have purchased more based upon price than quality?



As to the lack of support from the dealer, what is he supposed to do? Do your tires have a warranty? If they do, get in touch with the tire dealer to get help. Most RV dealers do not have tire dealerships and so have to send customers to the source of the tires. I know nothing of that particular dealer, but I suspect that any dealer would do pretty much the same thing.

Perhaps Ken, who is a dealer will jump in and give us his thoughts?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 6, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Jeff, welcome to the forum and thanks for the warning. As others have said the only hope you have is going to the tire dealer of the brand tire you have.  The rv dealer should have at least pointed this out and helped locate a dealer that sells the brand tire you have. This even happens in the auto business and if you have tire trouble you have to go to the tire dealer. Was your sons rv overloaded? Cracking of tires are a problem with rv tires due to weather and sun.  Your rv s are only 2 year old but that does not mean the tires are.  RV tires should be replaced ever 5 and no more than 7 years.  Ck the production dates on the tires. Good luck and let us know the out come.


----------



## jreaux (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

We checked the production dates and they are 2005. The dealer has been doing fine in getting us the name of a distributor but no help there. We are very careful not to get carried away with loading due to the cost of fuel it's a must as well as proper air pressures etc. As I said earlier though I've been in a simular situation with a bad batch of tires that Goodyear silently called back and only through good neighbors in RV parks as well as this and other forums i've got into discussions with did we find out they were a recall batch, 2 blow outs and a mangled side and under carriage later. It's disappointing when you know there is a data base with all of the rv's purchased are registered and someone should take the time and get this information out promptly. I certainly agree with the 5 year rotation but, a 2 year warranty is a crock for a 10 ply tire unless your building them border line junk and you know they want make it much longer anyway.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Folks I have repeatedly posted that if you want safe 16 inch E/G/H load rated tires, buy Michelin XPS RIB tires.  They have 4 Steele belts in the tread and 1 Steele belt in the sidewall.  You get what you pay for.  Michelin RIB XPS tires are very expensive, but they will save a lot of heartache.

It took me 4 ruined tires (COOPER) and 2 blowouts (GOODYEAR) to get the message.  Speed is also a killer of tires.  I don't drive over 65 mph in low temps (70 or below) I slow down by 5 mph for every 5 degrees over 75 degrees.  At 85 degrees, I get off the road.  Over cautious?  Probably.  Any blowouts in the last 9 years?  NO.


----------



## Tom A to Z (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

We had Power King Tow Max tires on a new Cameo by Carriage. Approx 3,000 miles on the tires, at 80 psi that morning, traveling @ 55 mph tire lost all it's tread and the blew out. That was August 13, 2008. GPX tire, the USA distributor, are stalling any decision for adjustment, replacement, and liability for damages. A local Tow Max dealer in Jackson, MI would not help me out since I was not one of his customers. After clear pictures of the tire, inside and out, were E-mailed they then required it to be shipped UPS to them. After much complaining, they e-mailed me a ppd UPS label. That was Sept 15, and they still have not replied. I was given a run around story last week when I made a follow up call. Incidentally, the tire failure caused $2,100 damage. I, at my own expense replaced all 5 tires with a different brand. Tow Max is made in China, but until the tire is dismounted the "Made in China" label is not visible! It is on the bead, under the rim.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Michelin XPS RIB is the ONLY 16 inch E load rated tire to put on a 5th Wheel.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

I met a camper in Texas that had had tire problems and he went with tires that UPS runs on their trucks.  Really was a good looking set of tires and looked good on the 5th wheel. Don't remember what the brand was but he said it was the only ones UPS used.  They may have been Michelin. Do we make Michelin?  Remember we need to buy from China if possible so they can build up their army   :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people



THANKS TO ALL WHO HAS ADDED THEIR INPUT. Why, I am in the thinking process of buying a set of tires for my MH when I get back from Gatlinburg TN. I am looking at Goodyear 670, which is on it now. But, I have thought about the Michelin XPS Rib tires that DL and 730 run on their RV. I haven't had any problems with Goodyear 670, but I know the Michelin is a better tire ( my opinion) and I also believe you get what you pay for. So I am leaning on the Michelin tires. I will need these before our trip out to the Bad Land of South Dakota next March or April 09. JMOH. THANKS YA'LL

BE AMERICAN, THINK AMERICAN, BUY AMERICAN--------DRILL BABY DRILL---------


----------



## jreaux (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Well at my own expense I also installed Michelin tires but I did not check to see if it was a made in China Michelin. We kept the Newmar trailer for 8 more years after the first Goodyear failure and replaced them with 2 more sets of Goodyear with no more problems, but they did pleed guilty to a bad batch of tires and reimburse for all the damages. I guess along with everything else China is exempt from putting American families at risk with inadaquate products is just another one and as long as the American distributor can make a buck they could care less as well.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Can anyone read French?  :clown: 

http://www.michelin.fr/michelinfr/index.jsp


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Oui, oui or is it wee, wee, wee??????????


----------



## C Nash (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Does that mean Michelins are made in France   If so, their off my list.  Do we make anything anymore? Oh, I forgot we only have yard sales :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Well I don't know if they are made in France or not, but if they are they will not be going on my MH........I still say THINK AMERICAN, BUY AMERICAN


----------



## try2findus (Oct 7, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Jreaux: We were also victims of Stevens RV in Lafayette, but under entirely different circumstances but nevertheless, BAD SERVICE.  I heard yesterday the service manager, Paulette is no longer there so hopefully things may get better.  I don't think she took her job and our business seriously. 

As for us, we will continue to give Dixie RV in Hammond, our RV related business.  Their Camping World is excellent as well!  

Hope to see you around the LA State Parks.

Happy Camping


----------



## jreaux (Oct 8, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Thanks for the info there Try2findus, not disappointed so much with Stevens "yet" as I am with the Mfg and distributors of these garbage tires. My thing is how do we get to these people who won't take responsibility for junk products that will ultimately indanger an innocent family or an interstate full of folks. Hope the bussiness means a difference we've done a lot there. But right now Forest River and there sub ornate vendors are on my never again list.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Well folks, most of the GoodYears are made in China.  I would rather have a good quality tire on my RV, even if it's made in France.  After all it just my life that may be in the balance. :laugh: China already gets enough of my money.


----------



## raskal (Oct 12, 2008)

RE: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

We also had a near death experience with Tow Max tires and looked at replacing them with Michelins but wanted to go up a weight grade or two because our unit at manufactures weight plus suggested load was "right at the edge" of the four "E" tires - though we did not have it loaded even close to that.

Couldn't find comparable Michelins to the "G" rated Goodyear G614's we settled on ... these are high pressure tires (120 psi) with two steel sidewalls and 4 steel tread belts but need high pressure (truck) rims on your unit to be safe.  They even seem to let the unit "ride" better if that's possible.  The only other down side (beside rims) was replacing an 80 psi compressor with one able to go to 120 psi and inflate the tires if necessary.  Feel much safer now!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 13, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

Hey rascal, how much does your 5er weigh.  The Goodyear TRUCK tires I'm sure are still made in the U.S.  It sounds like they are good ones and can handle the high loads.  

The Good Years I had blow outs with were Wrangler Light Truck tires.  They had 2 belts of polyester and 2 belts of steel in the tread and polyester sidewalls.  Not too good. for heavy loads even though they were E load range.


----------



## raskal (Oct 13, 2008)

Re: Discontent with faulty tire's and un responsible people

You're correct about many of the older Goodyear tires DL ... many recalls and many, many failures that we read of on the internet files while we were checking for better tires.  We'd have gladly bought into some well rated Michelins but could find none that matched the "G" rate as we wanted to go with heavier weight ratio.

The GVWR for this unit is 16,100 though we are not near that weight when we sit and even less so when "on-the-road" with empty tanks and such - the UVW is 12K.  These tires, the LT235/65R-16G G614 are rated at 3750 lbs @ 110 PSIG per while the Michelin LT235/85R-16E XPS Rib went to 3042 lbs @ 80 PSIG.  The Goodyears thus give us more margin on the weight issue thouh both are excellent tires and must be said that neither brand at that size can be considered inexpensive!


----------

